# newbe from scotland



## ttdrew

Hi All 
just joined your club hope to have some banter with you all


----------



## malstt

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## ttdrew

cheers mate had a card left on the car telling me all about the forum, was a silver coupe T19 VOR must be a local TT owner
or a forum member on here


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome here is another great club for you to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome ,listen to the man with the custard TT


----------



## Hev

Hey 

Welcome to the Playground [smiley=jester.gif]

List of things to do.........
1) as Yellow and Wallsend mag have said, join the TTOC :wink: 
2) keep popping into the Events Section and keep your eyes peeled for ScoTTish meets (in fact, I'll give you some help viewtopic.php?f=3&t=127872) - we really are a very friendly bunch (be warned tho, the threads ahave a very bad habit of going off topic very quickly so I promise to keep the first post up to date with the meet details and the rest usually goes to pot!)
3) get some pics of the car up on the forum 8) 
4) enjoy!!!



ttdrew said:


> cheers mate had a card left on the car telling me all about the forum, was a silver coupe T19 VOR must be a local TT owner
> or a forum member on here


Yup, that was 'trev' - he is based just along the road from you in Limekilns - oh, and he is a mod on here too  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev

Bummer caught in the act :lol: welcome to the forum


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Bummer caught in the act :lol: welcome to the forum


Serves you right for sneaking around  :lol: - it'll only bite you on the bum eventually!

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hello new Mrs??? :0)
I always get caught my old legs don't move as quick as they use too. Haha


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hello new Mrs??? :0)


Hope - 'tis fantastic! I'm a new and improved woman........and no, phope is not the improved bit :lol:



trev said:


> I always get caught my old legs don't move as quick as they use too. Haha


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello new Mrs??? :0)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope - 'tis fantastic! I'm a new and improved woman........and no, phope is not the improved bit :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get caught my old legs don't move as quick as they use too. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Stil think you should have had the double barreled name :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello new Mrs??? :0)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope - 'tis fantastic! I'm a new and improved woman........and no, phope is not the improved bit :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get caught my old legs don't move as quick as they use too. Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 HOPE !!! phope's first name's not BOB is it ? (your to young to remember him) :lol: 
sorry we missed your big day Evelyn lock me in for 4 weeks when she was in australia :lol:


----------



## trev

sorry ttdrew you better reply before this thread gets right off topic :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Its a Scottish thread its supposed to go off topic.


----------



## trev

so it is !!!! where were we :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> HOPE !!! phope's first name's not BOB is it ? (your to young to remember him) :lol:
> sorry we missed your big day Evelyn lock me in for 4 weeks when she was in australia :lol:


I'm sure we covered him in history :lol: :wink: ......he was about when the Romans were building a wee wall I'm sure :lol:

We are sorry you missed it too - will catch up soon.

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> I'm sure we covered him in history :lol: :wink: ......he was about when the Romans were building a wee wall I'm sure :lol:
> Hev x


No Hev that was "Bob the builder" :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure we covered him in history :lol: :wink: ......he was about when the Romans were building a wee wall I'm sure :lol:
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> No Hev that was "Bob the builder" :wink:
Click to expand...

Didn't build it high enough if you ask me b :roll:


----------



## T3RBO

Sorry if this is off topic but...

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hev

T3RBO said:


> Sorry if this is off topic but...
> 
> Welcome to the forum











:lol: :lol: :lol: - sorry, we Scots talk too much [email protected]!

Hev x


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure we covered him in history :lol: :wink: ......he was about when the Romans were building a wee wall I'm sure :lol:
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> No Hev that was "Bob the builder" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't build it high enough if you ask me b :roll:
Click to expand...

 :roll:


----------



## ttdrew

tahnks very much for the warm welcome


----------



## Hev

ttdrew ~ you might be interested in this: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=129096

:wink:

Hev x


----------



## ttdrew

Hev said:


> ttdrew ~ you might be interested in this: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=129096
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Hev x


 Hi spoken to trev think he put my name up


----------

